# Check this little fellow out



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

https://www.pawsify.com/lifestyle/31-year-old-nutmeg-is-the-oldest-cat/
This little fellow is 141 in cat years that's remarkable


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

That is one awesome kitty


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I read about him a couple of months ago, he's a gorgeous old fella!!


----------



## OrangeSunrise (Feb 4, 2017)

I wonder which one of his 9 lives he is living right now :Happy
http://haute-dog.
co.uk/dog-dresses.html


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

What a great age for him to reach.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> What a great age for him to reach.


A fellow whovian *waves*


----------



## jacktai (Apr 25, 2017)

That is amazing , for the cat !


----------

